# More Triplets!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK so with things being a little off this week we really did not expect to have a junior doe kid tonight. She had a very small udder this morning and then I go out for the evening feeding and "Hello!!!" Triplets!!!!

Our junior doe is the doeling from our senior doe that just kidded with triplets last week. Hummm so it either has been a really good breeding season or maybe the 3 in the 2013 is giving us all triplets!!!

2 bucklings and 1 doeling. They are nursing fine. One large boy and the other 2 are a good bit smaller. 

She kidded by herself unattended and took really good care of the kids. Her best friend will not let her be alone so we are having to let them both stay together for now. We tried to separate her but her friend kept jumping the walls and almost landed on one kid when jumping so we let her stay in and she is laying about 4 foot away watching them.

I will try to put pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good job, momma!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! I have a few who are terribly attached as well. It's pretty funny to watch isn't it?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done momma  Congrats to you DDFN


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sorry I haven't gotten pictures up yet. . . I have actually had my hands full. . . Yup you won't believe it but there will be yet another thread for my TRIPLETS!!!! Oh dear the herd queen kidded with triplets as well and now that makes 3 does and 3 sets of 3 :help:

Here are some rough pictures. This junior doe was a little early so two of the kids are smaller then usual and momma's udder is a bit small being a FF. I have been spending my time thawing and warming frozen milk and supplementing the two smaller kids as the larger one is pretty good about getting enough.

The first picture is just too funny. Yes they do form a waiting line. Three's a crowd??? Never!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute! And wow that one is HUGE compared to the other 2! 
Which one is the doeling? 

And wow...3 sets of triplets! You must be going crazy trying to keep up with them all LOL I can barely keep up with our kids and we have 9 from 4 does, can't imagine having 9 from 3 lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

They are very cute! Love the white ears!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! There's a line at the bar  How sweet....congrats!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are cute! And wow that one is HUGE compared to the other 2!
> Which one is the doeling?
> 
> And wow...3 sets of triplets! You must be going crazy trying to keep up with them all LOL I can barely keep up with our kids and we have 9 from 4 does, can't imagine having 9 from 3 lol


The doeling is the little red one. She is best buds with the little black and white buckling.

Well we are a little over whelmed right now. I don't think we would have been this over whelmed if the last doe didn't have some minor issues. I just hope she didn't damage anything internally. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , you sure have your hands full don't you , lol
They are really beautiful 
Congrats


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

They are soo cute, congratulations. I can't imagine how crazy it must be there with all the little ones.

I have a newbie question, how do the mothers nurse trips and quads? Do you need to supplement with bottles? 

My first isn't due till April and I am already starting to get nervous.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are adorable! Are those the ones who are early and small? They don't look it if so. How early was the doe? Just curious.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , you sure have your hands full don't you , lol
> They are really beautiful
> Congrats


 Thank you! I think I may need another set of hands by the end of the day here!!! lol 



Mrndly said:


> They are soo cute, congratulations. I can't imagine how crazy it must be there with all the little ones.
> 
> I have a newbie question, how do the mothers nurse trips and quads? Do you need to supplement with bottles?
> 
> My first isn't due till April and I am already starting to get nervous.


Try not to get too nervous. Triplets are not that bad, but I actually have never had quads from any of my does. Most does normally (unless boer) have twins. Milk production varies depending on breeds and if young or older. If you have a FF (first time kidding) you may need to supplement the kids. Just make sure they have full bellies. My junior doe I am helping by giving bottles to her kids to keep them full, but my senior does are producing enough milk so I am not giving their kids bottles. I did bottle feed one of the senior does kid colostrum that I milked out of her because it was having a hard time nursing. That kid was breech in delivery (meaning it came out backwards) and was a bit slower to get up then the other kids. Just be prepared to assist with bottle feeding or even helping the kids take turns on mom (if she has enough milk). If there is a weaker kid in triplets or quads and mom has enough milk just be sure to get them on the teat to nurse and keep the other kids from knocking it off while nursing.



clearwtrbeach said:


> They are adorable! Are those the ones who are early and small? They don't look it if so. How early was the doe? Just curious.


Well they were about 5 days ahead of schedule so technically they still fell in the ok possible range but I had her marked to kid Sunday or Monday and they showed up Wed so they were right at 145 days. Most of my girls seem to go 150 to 155 days. I guess no one told this doe that information though. One was large and two were pretty small at birth. The two small ones are already getting alot bigger now, but they were half the size of my other kids when they were born. She also had not fully filled her udder so I have been supplementing the kids but she is increasing milk production now but with three it is hard for her to keep up being a FF. But she is turning into a great mom! Her kids are spotless while my herd queens kids are a little not so spot less but she did have a hard kidding so we are helping her with maintenance.


----------

